# TiVo Father's Day Offer



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

First time starting a thread and first time posting a link. I apologize in advance if something doesn't work.

Just got an email from TiVo. TiVo HD and Lifetime for $500. Looks like it's good from today until June 20th.

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/fathersday09/fathersday09.html


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

You should edit your post to remove your TiVo service number after TSN=.

Others should insert their own service number after TSN=.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

bkdtv said:


> You should edit your post to remove your TiVo service number after TSN=.
> 
> Others should insert their own service number after TSN=.


Thanks bkdtv. Good catch.

It actually seems to work ending with 'fathersday09.html' with no TSN number.

If anyone wants to see the offer with their TSN number, insert "?TSN=" and your TiVo service number after html.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Meh. It's the same $199+$299 deal that been around for a while.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> Thanks bkdtv. Good catch.
> 
> It actually seems to work ending with 'fathersday09.html' with no TSN number.
> 
> If anyone wants to see the offer with their TSN number, insert "?TSN=" and your TiVo service number after html.


Without the TSN= and a valid service number, people won't get the order button.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

netringer said:


> Meh. It's the same $199+$299 deal that been around for a while.


I don't think so. This one doesn't require you already have TiVo service making it a MSD (as far as I can tell in the fine print). Without current service it was $199/$399 I believe.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmmm... Offering MSD pricing to the unwashed masses. Does Tivo want to be rid of the Series 3 family to make room for Series 4? Or is it just a way to get more subscribers?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think so. This one doesn't require you already have TiVo service making it a MSD (as far as I can tell in the fine print). Without current service it was $199/$399 I believe.


It starts with "TiVo Customers save $200"...

What TiVo customers don't have TiVo service?


----------



## klo (Feb 11, 2009)

It means this deal is only for existing customers they want to have another TiVo box. This deal is NOT for new customer.


----------



## zabolots (May 24, 2007)

klo said:


> This deal is NOT for new customer.


Bummer.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

This is a better deal than before, because the older $500 deals were targeted for S1/S2 upgrades. My THD TSN was not eligible for the older deals, but is for this one.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> It starts with "TiVo Customers save $200"...
> 
> What TiVo customers don't have TiVo service?


Read the fine print...NOTHING about limiting it to current customers. I read that, too, but that could be interpreted as a new customer. You become a customer when you purchase it, so, therefore you are a TiVo customer when you make this purchase and you save $200. Splitting hairs? Maybe....but technically I'm correct.


----------



## haplo888 (Jun 9, 2009)

After looking at TiVo and DVRs for the first time today (and 6 hours of research later) I decided that TiVo is the best option available to me and this offer pushed me over the edge of choosing TiVo over my cable co's DVR.

In short, it works just fine for new customers. I merely explained to the phone rep what the offer is.

Haplo


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

haplo888 said:


> ...and this offer pushed me over the edge of choosing TiVo over my cable co's DVR.


Welcome aboard


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

haplo888 said:


> After looking at TiVo and DVRs for the first time today (and 6 hours of research later) I decided that TiVo is the best option available to me and this offer pushed me over the edge of choosing TiVo over my cable co's DVR.
> 
> In short, it works just fine for new customers. I merely explained to the phone rep what the offer is.
> 
> Haplo


nothing like a first post that verifies what other posters were debating about. welcome to the forum :up:

samsauce29 - thanks for the heads up, looks like a good deal


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

klo said:


> It means this deal is only for existing customers they want to have another TiVo box. This deal is NOT for new customer.


It's a Father's Day promotion. It would make no sense if existing customers couldn't give TiVos to new customers as gifts.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm I wonder if I am better off ordering one of these instead of getting a Tivo from Sears assuming I qualify since I don't have an active box anymore. Since I no longer have an active box it would be 149.99+399.99 for the Sears deal, so 549.99 vs 499.99. Obviously it is a better deal for the second Tivo to do the Sears deal since it would be 149.99 + 299.99 or 449.99.

I just don't know if lifetime is worth it if we may see a series 4 around the corner which can handle VOD and PPV and who knows what else.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aindik said:


> It's a Father's Day promotion. It would make no sense if existing customers couldn't give TiVos to new customers as gifts.


Exactly.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Some people on the various deal sites are reporting they are being denied if they aren't already customers so this may be existing customers only. Of course if you know someone with Tivo you could have them buy it and then transfer it to you.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aindik said:


> It's a Father's Day promotion. It would make no sense if existing customers couldn't give TiVos to new customers as gifts.


Well technically there is a difference between an existing customer buying one as a gift for a family member and a non-customer buying one for himself.


----------



## marspinball (Feb 20, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Hmm I wonder if I am better off ordering one of these instead of getting a Tivo from Sears assuming I qualify since I don't have an active box anymore. Since I no longer have an active box it would be 149.99+399.99 for the Sears deal, so 549.99 vs 499.99. Obviously it is a better deal for the second Tivo to do the Sears deal since it would be 149.99 + 299.99 or 449.99.
> 
> I just don't know if lifetime is worth it if we may see a series 4 around the corner which can handle VOD and PPV and who knows what else.


What is the Sears deal? I can't find anything at their website.


----------



## sweez (Jul 23, 2004)

i jumped on this deal. free shipping, but bummer with tax.

confirmed. i am an existing owner of tivo s2 with lifetime. 

called them to order because i didnt know about the missing tsn parameter for the url.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

marspinball said:


> What is the Sears deal? I can't find anything at their website.


Sears has them on clearance for 149.99 or cheaper depending on the store. Most stores are out but a few still have stock though very limited. There are a couple threads in Tivo Coffee House about it.


----------



## ejasons (Feb 28, 2001)

I called to order, but wanted more immediate gratification (i.e. two-day shipping). That added $43 to the order, making the total $542. The regular Amazon price is $241 (free two-day shipping for Amazon prime members), and lifetime service for current account holders is $299, for a total of $540. 

So, I decided to wait...

It's odd that there seems to be no way to find the special by navigating through the web site. It turns out that I did get an email from TiVo about the special, but, when I bring up the link, the "Buy Now" link is hidden (it isn't hidden if I disable javascript, but then the link doesn't work).

(As an original Series 1 owner, doesn't it seem that it's been a long time since TiVo has come out with a significant new product? Seems that they're due for an upgrade...)


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

This occasionally works for NEW CUSTOMERS also. There are many posts on SlickDeals by new customers, like so:
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=1393125&page=12

Also, there are people saying it didn't work... so confusing. If you are a new customer just mention the Father's Day special and if they don't give it to you then call back and try again.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ejasons said:


> (As an original Series 1 owner, doesn't it seem that it's been a long time since TiVo has come out with a significant new product? Seems that they're due for an upgrade...)


Really? My concern is that TiVo is coming out with too many new products, and their engineering is spread too thin!

It took them about 5 years to go from the Series 2 to the Series 3. In the past 3 years they've come out with the Series 3, the TiVoHD (a major new product), the TiVo HDXL (a minor new product), the Comcast TiVo (Boston and Chicago, major new product), the disk extenders (a minor new product), designed and got working the Tuning adapters (not a new model but better than a new model since we don't have to buy anything). They've already announced that they'll have a new DirecTV model, and a new Comcast specific tru2way coming out. That's a lot!

The next new standalone has to be a tru2way version; not having access to VOD is too much of a problem, given the direction cable systems are going. Since tru2way isn't well-defined enough yet, we still have a wait ahead of us.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

CrispyCritter said:


> ....It took them about 5 years to go from the Series 2 to the Series 3. In the past 3 years they've come out with the Series 3, the TiVoHD (a major new product)....


The TiVo HD was NOT a "major new product"; it was built on the Series 3 platform with minor modifications. Nothing "major" has come out since the original S3.


----------



## bbeck (Jun 11, 2009)

Just got in on the Father's Day deal yesterday. I've been wanting a DVR for the family room for a while now - I've been using WMC and a USB TV tuner with my laptop to record shows for years, but wanted something that offered more permanence and didn't require my laptop to be tethered to the coax line every time I wanted to save a show I was interested in.

I spent several days pricing comparable tech to build my own TiVo-like HTPC. The price of the box + lifetime beat that by nearly $100.

New TiVo arrives tomorrow!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> The TiVo HD was NOT a "major new product"; it was built on the Series 3 platform with minor modifications. Nothing "major" has come out since the original S3.


I think we're just quibbling over the definition of "major". They changed an awful lot of hardware when going to the TiVo HD. It was close to a complete rebuild. The architecture changes were smaller, I agree.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ejasons said:


> I called to order, but wanted more immediate gratification
> 
> So, I decided to wait...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

How much does TiVo charge for shipping with this deal?


----------



## haplo888 (Jun 9, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> How much does TiVo charge for shipping with this deal?


$0.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Its a good deal. I have been looking and pricing for the past 2 weeks and this is the deal that sold me on getting another tivo for the house. You dont have to be a customer to get the pricing. It is $100 off the price of the tivo hd which beats amazon's price of $242. Sears has some at $170 but they started unloading them 2 months ago at that price and havent found a store that has any left. Tivo is giving you lifetime for the same price as if you were a customer.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

So maybe I missed something, but how do I save $200, since under the MSD, lifetime is already $299?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think they are doing it from the gift angle where you are buying the Tivo for your father who doesn't have an account where if he bought lifetime it would be 399 after you gave him a Tivo for Father's Day.


----------



## warehouse (Aug 31, 2003)

samsauce29 said:


> Thanks bkdtv. Good catch.
> 
> It actually seems to work ending with 'fathersday09.html' with no TSN number.
> 
> If anyone wants to see the offer with their TSN number, insert "?TSN=" and your TiVo service number after html.


I tried entering in my TSN at the end of this and it didn't add an "order now" button. I tried with the dashes and without, with no luck. Does this mean I'm actually going to have to call someone to order?

Also, can I order two units with this deal?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

warehouse said:


> I tried entering in my TSN at the end of this and it didn't add an "order now" button. I tried with the dashes and without, with no luck. Does this mean I'm actually going to have to call someone to order?
> 
> Also, can I order two units with this deal?


If the link doesn't work with you, I suppose you'll need to call to order (877-289-8486). Be sure to mention the Father's Day special.

I don't know whether they will allow you to order two units. You might let us know.


----------



## warehouse (Aug 31, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> If the link doesn't work with you, I suppose you'll need to call to order (877-289-8486). Be sure to mention the Father's Day special.
> 
> I don't know whether they will allow you to order two units. You might let us know.


Did the link work for your TSN? Did you leave in the dashes or take them out? My TSN is in the form of 240-0000-805C-XXXX. I just added the ?TSN=240-0000-805C-XXXX to the end of the posted link and nothing changed. Guess I'll have to call them tomorrow.

Will let you know what they say about 2 units. I think it's time to replace my Series 2.


----------



## shtodd (Jun 14, 2009)

working link is here:

www3 tivo com /store/addpackage.do?sku=PPLT03&prm=PCAY4KDHVR3S


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www3.tivo.com/store/addpackage.do?sku=PPLT03&prm=PCAY4KDHVR3S

(Every time I click the link to test it the quantity upps another TiVo!)


----------



## warehouse (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks for the direct link. It looks like it will work for me. Just trying to decide whether to pick up one or two of these. Maybe I should just get one and try to make my series 2 last another year. Maybe there will be a new model by then.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I ordered one of these yesterday. i have a TiVoHD box that will expire later this year(I had pruchased a 3 year agreement on an S3 in 2006 and it was transferred to the TiVoHD)So I figure I might as well get another one with the Lifetime and I can sell the other one since it has an upgraded drive.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So how long does it take for tiVo to ship the unit? I placed my order on Sunday but it still shows the order as processing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Apparently they are now shipping in 3-5 days per a message on slickdeals due to how popular the deal has become.


----------



## pkcouch (Jun 16, 2009)

haplo888 said:


> After looking at TiVo and DVRs for the first time today (and 6 hours of research later) I decided that TiVo is the best option available to me and this offer pushed me over the edge of choosing TiVo over my cable co's DVR.
> 
> In short, it works just fine for new customers. I merely explained to the phone rep what the offer is.
> 
> Haplo


Well, Looks like the word got out to the TiVo sales staff. I tried every way I could think of to book the sale, including speaking to a manager. No Tivo for me! As an aside, on its face it appears to me as an insult to the shareholders to let a customer willing to drop $500 walk away like I did. Must be nice to have the luxury of turning away customers these days...Times are tough for some, but maybe not everybody...

PC


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

pkcouch said:


> Well, Looks like the word got out to the TiVo sales staff. I tried every way I could think of to book the sale, including speaking to a manager. No Tivo for me! As an aside, on its face it appears to me as an insult to the shareholders to let a customer willing to drop $500 walk away like I did. Must be nice to have the luxury of turning away customers these days...Times are tough for some, but maybe not everybody...
> 
> PC


If you know someone with Tivo they can always buy it and transfer it to you. Did you also try the link in the thread to see if it worked for you when ordering online?

Here is the link again. All you have to do is hit checkout and then register a new account. It even looks like it works without registering but I didn't try all the way since I already have a Tivo account.


----------



## musictoo (Oct 8, 2003)

Will TiVo allow transfers of lifetime from a S2?


----------



## pkcouch (Jun 16, 2009)

innocentfreak said:


> If you know someone with Tivo they can always buy it and transfer it to you. Did you also try the link in the thread to see if it worked for you when ordering online?
> 
> Thanks for the link! I can confirm that it works, even without registering. And it works even for folks like myself who have never owned a Tivo. All Tivo required was my name, address, etc...all the usual information you hand over in order to make an online purchase. I'm glad to be onboard. I got 8 years out of my lifetime ReplayTV sub before the box went out in a blaze of glory. Hopefully I'll get the same mileage from the Tivo box.


----------



## triger716 (Jun 18, 2009)

Any new tivo users get the Father's Day Offer to work lately? I had it in my cart but it wouldn't let me check it out. I tried calling in the order and two different CSRs told me deal is good for current users only. Also today I notice the link posted here now adds the regular price HD and regular price lifetime to your cart.

My goal is now to find a sears that still has them if I can't order the father's day offer. Boo.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So how long does it take for tiVo to ship the unit? I placed my order on Sunday but it still shows the order as processing.


I ordered on Sunday and received my box on Thursday.

I'll need to set it up tonight if I have time. I need to decide whether to put a 1TB Western digital drive in it or a 1TB Hitachi drive in it.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

triger716 said:


> Any new tivo users get the Father's Day Offer to work lately? I had it in my cart but it wouldn't let me check it out. I tried calling in the order and two different CSRs told me deal is good for current users only. Also today I notice the link posted here now adds the regular price HD and regular price lifetime to your cart.
> 
> My goal is now to find a sears that still has them if I can't order the father's day offer. Boo.


The "add to cart" link is dead as of this afternoon.

The promotion page is still up, but you have to call 877-289-8486 and mention the "Father's Day offer."

New (non-existing) TiVo customers have had less success with orders over the phone; many had to call back one or more times to find a representative that was willing to honor the offer. As of this afternoon, even that may no longer be possible


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm an existing customer. I just ordered a TiVo HD today and had to phone in to do it. I would have preferred a link, and was surprised that there wasn't one in either the email I received or in the "learn more" page it directed me to.

The guy on the phone suggested that I buy a 2nd box as a gift. Which seems strange, how is that different in terms of money in TiVo's pocket than the situation of the other posters who reported being unable to buy a box if they weren't an existing customer? I'm an engineer, so I just *hate* marketing people for idiocy like this.

The guy on the phone mentioned that the offer *expires at midnight tonight*. IMO that's not in the "spirit" of the 20th of June.

On the positive side, shipping is free and I should receive it within a week.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> The guy on the phone suggested that I buy a 2nd box as a gift. Which seems strange, how is that different in terms of money in TiVo's pocket than the situation of the other posters who reported being unable to buy a box if they weren't an existing customer? I'm an engineer, so I just *hate* marketing people for idiocy like this.


I agree which is why it is confusing that they advertise it as saving $200 since if only existing customers can purchase it is only a savings of $100 which is off the Tivo HD and not lifetime since that is already 299 for existing customers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I'm an existing customer. I just ordered a TiVo HD today and had to phone in to do it. I would have preferred a link, and was surprised that there wasn't one in either the email I received or in the "learn more" page it directed me to.
> 
> The guy on the phone suggested that I buy a 2nd box as a gift. Which seems strange, how is that different in terms of money in TiVo's pocket than the situation of the other posters who reported being unable to buy a box if they weren't an existing customer? I'm an engineer, so I just *hate* marketing people for idiocy like this.
> 
> ...


"Terms and Conditions:
Offer available for a limited time, while supplies last, from June 8, 2009 to June 20, 2009. *TiVo reserves the right to terminate this offer at any time, for any reason...."*


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

I jumped on this deal, I need a 3rd tivo for the family room.


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

musictoo said:


> Will TiVo allow transfers of lifetime from a S2?


Probably not, you could call to ask, but it's on their whim-since they do not have to do it or anything. Most of the time lately, people have been reporting they are not transferring lifetime unless your old box goes bad, and then depends on circumstances and usually only to similar box. I'd love to transfer my lifetime from my S1, but they haven't offered that for a while, and when they did, it was still too much money for the transfer fee and the box price. Then again, my S1 does pretty good with the digital converter box.....


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay Tivo i am kinda upset, i ordered on Tuesday, and paid for 2 day shipping to get it by fathers day. It just shipped friday evening at 5p! If it wasnt going to ship till 3 days later, couldn't you have called or switched it to Saturday delivery.. Does anyone think anymore. Thanks Tivo for not caring...


----------



## woodway (Nov 5, 2006)

Did the offer expire yesterday? Was thinking of ordering one today.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Some people are still getting them as of today. Last day though for sure and time is almost up. 

I keep thinking about taking the bait. I found one at Sears but trying to meet up with my friend to purchase lifetime through him versus ebay so far hasn't worked out for me so I may just be better jumping on this deal for the first box.


----------



## triger716 (Jun 18, 2009)

triger716 said:


> Any new tivo users get the Father's Day Offer to work lately? I had it in my cart but it wouldn't let me check it out. I tried calling in the order and two different CSRs told me deal is good for current users only. Also today I notice the link posted here now adds the regular price HD and regular price lifetime to your cart.
> 
> My goal is now to find a sears that still has them if I can't order the father's day offer. Boo.


The opposite of Boo...

I just came back from three Sears stores and didn't find any in stock. When I got to the last store they had 4 boxes on the shelf which turned out to be empty with none in stock. Talk about a bummer.

Coming home in disappointment I decided to try calling Tivo one last time just for the heck of it. Well what do you know they gave me the Father's Day offer with no problems. I guess since I created an account when I tried to order online (and was unsuccesful) thru the posted link they thought since they had my info I was a previous customer.

Going to love me some Tivo...


----------



## flynz4 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just bought 2 of the Father's Day specials from Tivo as well. Before doing that... I ordered a Tivo HD XL ($599) which made me a customer... and enabled me to order the two units on special.

Then... I discovered that Amazon was selling the XL for $486.25... so I called back to Tivo and canceled my order for the TivoHD XL. They did offer to reduce my price from $599 down to $509... but I still canceled and went with Amazon.

/Jim


----------



## ryder4321 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am a new customer and was able to get in on the deal. Just had charter install a M-card this past weekend and everything went smooth!. I'm literally hooked on TiVo. It's a whole new experience considering I've never had a DVR. Love this site


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I received my second TiVo from the Fathers Day deal yesterday.
These boxes were really fresh.

They have a manufacture date of June 9th and June 16th 2009.

They were both shipped a few days after the manufacture date.

Although I did find it odd that my second one had the 9b software on it. You would think the newest ones would be shipping with version 11. I'm not sure what the first one since I didn't look at the version until the second day, so it could have updated overnight.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> ....Although I did fine it odd that my second one had the 9b software on it. You would think the newest ones would be shipping with version 11....


Not odd at all...manufacture date is much different from when components are prepped (with software, for instance).


----------

